# To clear the record.



## twyg (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey all,

I just wanted to let everyone know that we have a great opportunity to create the tight knit community we had, and still very much have. 

So that everyone knows some of us as the "staff" of macosx.com/press3.com may not have agreed with Admin. That's part of being a team. Do understand though that we did as we were asked to do as the leadership team. Certain moderators left the team. They had every right to leave based on standing up for their beliefs. I understand some mud has been slung calling the new team "goons" and "nazis."

Nice. Let's act with a little maturity. 

I for one understand some deep gashes were made to some members of the community, but please do not pick apart Admin's message. You all know what the intent is behind it. 

This is a request to put "it" away. "Let it go" is a powerful statement, after all, who likes to be angry? Certainly not anyone I know.

If you have a question as to why a decision is made, you have every right to ask one of us, any one of us. Numerous times people have been upset because I've moved a off topic message to another forum. I can't tell you how many complaints of "over-moderation" I've gotten. While most were justified, I will always make an attempt to listen to the community. Some things will not change. Vulgar language isn't appropriate, posting a message somewhere it doesn't belong to get "air-time" still won't be permitted. Folks, you are in a moderated forum, listening to a list of rules which you abided by. Please re-read those rules. If you have any questions about a rule, ask and Admin and I will answer (or anyone else if they know  )

Let's "Let it go"


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well put twyg...

Let's get it back to normal! I've "let it go" and so should others... I still feel that it shouldn't have happened, but that's now in the past and let's try to make the future bright.

Just my $0.02


----------



## themacko (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm still a goon.


----------



## googolplex (Jun 11, 2002)

It seems like it is like a firght between close friends. Things were going great, then it kind of exploded and now if we try we can become, to use the analogy, 'close friends' again. I certainly know I'm going to make every effort to forgive especially admin. I don't know the motives  behing what he did, but that doesn't matter. I am willing to forgive him. I also think that I should apologize to him, since I was a little harsh and mean to him in some private messages and emails I sent to him.


----------



## Alexandert (Jun 11, 2002)

If you all agree.... I would really like to be a friend of yours again. I love MacOSX.com. And whatever happened I will forget it.  

And I want to forget it. Although I dont really know anyone of you guys.............. I would call you friends. (May I   )


Why my change of mind?

Its time to forget and to get together again. Lets all be a good comunity again. That would be great.

(Actually I remembered the time when I met TheMako at a HotLine Server. At one of over two millions. And I felt like meeting a close friend. That made me thinking of all this.)

We all made mistakes, I think.

May I be your friend again / You wannabe my friends again???


----------



## Alexandert (Jun 11, 2002)

Now I need a new Avatar!


----------



## googolplex (Jun 11, 2002)

Bring back your old one. The one from iTunes. That one was cool!

I think we do need to forget everything thats gone on. Welcome back alexandart!


----------



## homer (Jun 11, 2002)

Forgetting. . . . "Those who don't know history are bound to repeat it."  Or something like that.  I don't think we should forget, just move past it.  This might even make the community stronger.  Hope springs eternal.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Jun 11, 2002)

*group hug*

i'm glad we're all on the path to recovery


----------



## ksv (Jun 11, 2002)

"I banned your friends for no real reason, but I forgive you"


----------



## Mindy (Jun 11, 2002)

This whole thing is amusing.  I think it's rather funny that you guys all talk about forgiving Admin as if he was this evil guy.  He's always run a very open and honest board, one in which you all thought was cool enough to join.  Are you forgetting the point of his post?  He's putting aside all the petty and stupid things we've all done and is letting it go.  Things like stupid swearing and just stupid stuff in general.  

Personally I think it's a mole hill, NOT a mountain!  Get on with life!  Enjoy the community here - this is a great group of people that are intelligent, articulate (well, some of you are!) and fun.  

Again, I say "get on with life!"


----------



## xoot (Jun 11, 2002)

Thank god we're back... 

Thanks twyg. You are really a great friend. 

Who is still staying at Macfora?


----------



## twyg (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## ksv (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mindy _
> *This whole thing is amusing.  I think it's rather funny that you guys all talk about forgiving Admin as if he was this evil guy.  He's always run a very open and honest board, one in which you all thought was cool enough to join.  Are you forgetting the point of his post?  He's putting aside all the petty and stupid things we've all done and is letting it go.  Things like stupid swearing and just stupid stuff in general.
> 
> Personally I think it's a mole hill, NOT a mountain!  Get on with life!  Enjoy the community here - this is a great group of people that are intelligent, articulate (well, some of you are!) and fun.
> ...



Yes, of course, but I suppose you haven't got the whole story because of the recent censorship of all posts containing complaints or criticism of the new rules. Actually, many people were banned for questioning the new policy, and asking why threads and posts recently had been deleted.

Once I heard this, I wanted to publically criticise the recent actions, but my posts and threads where I tried to express my meanings were, of course, stopped by Ed's and AdmiralAK's moderation wall. By people I thought were reasonable enough to let me inform others, who weren't aware of this.

I ended up posting my personal view in my signature (which no one thought about moderating), and posting a couple of posts in the most active threads in an attempt to broadcast the truth.

At that time, the whole boards were not especially open and honest.


----------



## edX (Jun 11, 2002)

to ksv and all - i just want to clarify that i didn't delete any of the posts that called these issues in to question. and i don't think Admiral did either.  I only got a chance to moderate about 10-15 post that day. and the ones i did edit or delete were ones simply ranting. more likely to cause pain than solution. 

you must trust that we, as moderators, had different avenues to deal with the issues than did general members. It would have been pointless for you not to have had some of our voices speaking for you. We were put in the uncomfortable position of choosing between two ideals. the first of the rights to freely discuss the issues. the second, the ideal of not leaving a friend who has been very good to us all just because he is troubled. We walked the middle ground as best we could.

in the end, we are working things out. and this all took place much quicker than i feared it might. No one needs to feel happy about what happened. it saddened most of us. But now we are regrouping and "moving forward". and we're openly disccussing the whole thing i might add. Tis better to air this dirty laundry than to be trapped under it's stench.


----------



## xoot (Jun 11, 2002)

Twyg, can you install a client-side profanity filter? 

Then there will be no problems.


----------



## Trip (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm not complaining or anything, no never, but I have a question about something....


...why do I only get to moderate only one forum? 

lol, I'm glad to be back. This community roxXx0rs y0ur soxXx0rs!


----------



## Valrus (Jun 11, 2002)

That little episode freaked me out, yo. Now where's nkuvu?

-the valrus


----------



## googolplex (Jun 11, 2002)

He is gone. Not sure if he is coming back.


----------



## xoot (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice graphics!

P.S.: I might be making some graphics for MacOSX.com myself. I just applied.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 12, 2002)

YOu assume correctly ed 
as a matter of fact I moderated nothing 
I did not see any posts awaiting some sort of approval -- it all looked like usual :-/

On the issue of deleting, I dont like to delete posts. Judging from previous moderation experiences on other boards I find it much more useful to go in and edit out the bad things, lock up the thread and leave a message with a smiley face point to the rules


----------



## sithious (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mindy _
> *This whole thing is amusing.  I think it's rather funny that you guys all talk about forgiving Admin as if he was this evil guy.  He's always run a very open and honest board, one in which you all thought was cool enough to join.  Are you forgetting the point of his post?  He's putting aside all the petty and stupid things we've all done and is letting it go.  Things like stupid swearing and just stupid stuff in general.
> 
> Personally I think it's a mole hill, NOT a mountain!  Get on with life!  Enjoy the community here - this is a great group of people that are intelligent, articulate (well, some of you are!) and fun.
> ...



mindy, the whole fiasco had nothing to with the censoring of "bad words" whatsoever. it was about whether criticism of press3 is allowed here or not. 
you may want to check this thread ...


----------



## benpoole (Jun 12, 2002)

sithious is right. Check out my posts. I got royally flamed for telling people to "get a life" and "it's only a discussion forum." But then I found out what was _really_ going on.

And so I had a change of heart. Despite .dev .lqd trying to give me a good kicking 

Anyways, get yerself into Herve's bar and grill and see where the fun is... I had no idea how cool it was when I was a regular here, so if nothing else, this whole furore has shown me a new way to waste my time!


----------



## ksv (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *to ksv and all - i just want to clarify that i didn't delete any of the posts that called these issues in to question. and i don't think Admiral did either. *



That's good to hear.
But it was done, and it was done by _someone_. All my other posts that day came through.


----------

